# Training Knife (New Design)



## Samurai (Apr 20, 2010)

My Training Tomahawk was featured in the Paladin Press book "Tomahawks: Traditional to Tactical" by David Grant.

I also just designed a new Training Knife that I am exited about.  

The Tomahawk is $20USD
The Knife is $12 USD

You can see them at http://www.WoodlandArchery.com/Tomahawks.htm

Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## lklawson (Apr 21, 2010)

I use these training 'hawks (among others) and am happy with them and happily recommend them.  Their shortcomings are few and minimal.

First, they are simply too hard and unforgiving to use for full-speed sparring, even well protected.  I suspect that we'd have to use SCA spec armour to make it more or less safe-ish.  These training 'hawks are hard and durable and LAST well but, make no mistake, they can hit hard enough to bust bones.

Second, the handle is a bit squarish.  Personally, I don't really mind.  I tend to not notice that when handling these sort of things, but it's not rounded nor as "meaty" as most tomahawk shafts.

Third, the handle material is the same, nearly indestructible, resin as the rest of the (single piece) 'hawk.  This is good for durability but can make for a slightly slick surface.  To be 100% fair, the same problem happens with smooth wood so it's not like there's an inherent design flaw or anything.  Historically, if this was an issue for the user (sometimes it wasn't) you could carve a "swell" into the handle, abrade or cut grip patterns into the wood, or nail stud the handle.  I suppose you could do all of that with these training 'hawks as well, but I chose to wrap the handles with ye olde Friction Tape.

Fourth, it's not quite as "tip heavy" as a true 'hawk.  It doesn't have a steel/iron tomahawk head on it so it will be a bit lighter than most.  That ain't a bad thing but it does mean that the balance isn't exact.  Again, to be fair, tomahawks aren't exactly known for their pleasing balance.  It's a tool, not a small-sword made by a Master Craftsman and expertly balanced.

I've made some training 'hawks from oak and have many of the same issues with them and, further, I feel that the oak won't last as long as these.

The Scalping Knife looks like a great addition to your lineup.

Has anyone harassed you about doing Bowies yet?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Samurai (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review Kirk.  
I have been asked about the Bowie and it is "next on the list".

Thanks again,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## lklawson (Apr 21, 2010)

Samurai said:


> Thanks for the review Kirk.
> I have been asked about the Bowie and it is "next on the list".


Cool. 

Will you offer multiple designs?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll post this here and see if anyone can help. 

We do knife forms in my style of karate. We are supposed to use a metal bladed knife, but with a non-cutting edge. We end up buying a nice knife and then grinding the edge off to make it dull, trying to round off the point, etc. Ugh. 

Does anyone know of a training knife or replica, that looks nice but cannot cut, like the many aluminum bladed iaito available? Something Oriental looking would be a plus, but not necessary. The only metal training knives I have been able to locate are the flat, single piece with fabric wrapped around the handle area. 

Thanks.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks good I reckon... but personally I'd rather have a knife that will show you what your mistakes are or "hurt" you to let you know you let it get inside your defenses. 
The training knife that leaves a white chalk mark on dark clothing or that nifty electrical sided knife that'll ZAP you when it comes in contact with you. 
It's the kind of idea that you can't say "no... it didn't touch me!" and go on... when you see/feel the marks you KNOW that you messed up and thus need to work on that particular technique until it doesn't happen then move on to the next one. 
Other videos and photos have shown just how badly a knife can seriously mess up one's day. Training against one helps minimize that, sure... but if you're not training properly so the blade doesn't touch you... what good is it? 

My two bits.


----------



## tellner (Jun 3, 2010)

OKG, there are plenty of places to get good training knives.

Sifu Bud Thompson sells an excellent aluminum practice knife.

Steve Rollert used to sell a very nice one.

Lynn Thompson of Cold Steel is a 24 karat board-certified 200 proof ****wad. But he has plenty of perfectly good trainers

Or just try Google or look on Amazon.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 4, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> The training knife that leaves a white chalk mark on dark clothing


These serve a purpose but have their own shortcomings as well.



> or that nifty electrical sided knife that'll ZAP you when it comes in contact with you.


I love the ShockKnives.  But have you ever priced out a pair?  ouch.



> It's the kind of idea that you can't say "no... it didn't touch me!"


These are the sort of folks you don't need to work with.  I simply avoid them or tell them to go elsewhere.  You can tell when it's a sensitivity thing that they just, honestly, didn't "feel" the contact, as opposed to when it's an ego thing where they simply can't deal with "losing."

This is one of the advantages that contact sports, such as boxing and grappling, have over weapon training.  A person can't say, "no that arm bar didn't work" when you're busy yanking his arm out of the socket.  You don't have the luxury of that sort of training with knives.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

